# 5D3... check!



## that1guy (May 31, 2014)

Finally got my 5D3 after about a year of begging...  I just have to wait another week or two to receive it

any who I have a 5D2 had a 40 and 60D but sold those n just staying with full frame

I guess this thread has no meaning except to express my happiness!

next project.... 70-200mm L


----------



## IzzieK (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations...may you have many years of using that camera so you do not have to beg...now comes the lens to acquire syndrome...almost always there is one there begging to go home with you.


----------



## TCampbell (May 31, 2014)

Expressing happiness is always worthwhile!  Congratulations!

Incidentally... the focusing system on your 5D III will be a radical departure from anything you've used before.  Canon has a 47 page document that describes how the focus tracking and focus system options work.  You can find it here:  Canon DLC: Article: Master the EOS-1D X's AF System 

The page title is for 1D-X but the 1D-X and 5D III share a nearly identical focus system and if you read the text they'll tell you it also applies to the 5D III.  The PDF link to download is on the lower left corner of that page.

There are also quite a number of YouTube videos that Canon puts out on the topic.  

These will be well worth reading and watching to get the most out of your camera.

Enjoy the new camera!


----------



## JustJazzie (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations!! What fun!


----------



## Victo (May 31, 2014)

The concept of begging for a year for a 5D3 while having a 5D2 is beyond me to be honest.


----------



## ronlane (May 31, 2014)

Nice, makes me want to start begging again for one.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 31, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 31, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> Expressing happiness is always worthwhile! Congratulations!
> 
> Incidentally... the focusing system on your 5D III will be a radical departure from anything you've used before. Canon has a 47 page document that describes how the focus tracking and focus system options work. You can find it here: Canon DLC: Article: Master the EOS-1D X's AF System
> 
> ...



The 5D mk lll is great, you should really enjoy working with it, I've had mine for a year and been happy with the results from day one. The focusing system is great. I got a 1Dx just over two weeks ago and shot a pro football training camp yesterday. It is at this point the best camera I have used, the only real difference between the two bodies, that I have noticed is the fps. It's taking me some time to get used to not blasting away, even on players standing still.


----------



## that1guy (May 31, 2014)

Victo said:


> The concept of begging for a year for a 5D3 while having a 5D2 is beyond me to be honest.



haha true... well honestly I don't think I was begging but it was well known I really wanted the camera... don't get me wrong the 5D2 is still a great camera and I love using it but I guess the real reason I wanted the 5D3 more was for minor improvements the AF being the main


----------



## that1guy (May 31, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> Expressing happiness is always worthwhile!  Congratulations!
> 
> Incidentally... the focusing system on your 5D III will be a radical departure from anything you've used before.  Canon has a 47 page document that describes how the focus tracking and focus system options work.  You can find it here:  Canon DLC: Article: Master the EOS-1D X's AF System
> 
> ...



yeas sir I was aware about the identical AF system in these cameras I did a lot of research and looking into multiple  bodies I didn't want to buy a camera just because it was "the most expensive". I looked into the 6D and 70D but cut the 70D out simply because i don't shoot video and I don't want to downgrade into a crop sensor anymore. the 6D I saw was really great with low light but again AF system wasn't what I wanted, so naturally 5D3. I don't need a 1DX but wouldn't mind having one!


----------



## that1guy (May 31, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Congratulations...may you have many years of using that camera so you do not have to beg...now comes the lens to acquire syndrome...almost always there is one there begging to go home with you.




I have most of the lenses I need for what I shoot 

I just want to get a 
1:70-200mm f/4L
2:17-40mm f/4L (originally had but traded for a 24-105)
3:100mm f/2.8L macro


----------



## syaudi (Jun 2, 2014)

congratulations!! Personally, and I do get to use this a lot even though I don't actually own one, I'm in love with the 85mm f/1.2L II glass. A fantastic piece of hardware, although a little on the serious end of expensive...maybe I can get one in a couple of years haha, you'll have to teach me how to beg


----------



## that1guy (Jun 2, 2014)

syaudi said:


> congratulations!! Personally, and I do get to use this a lot even though I don't actually own one, I'm in love with the 85mm f/1.2L II glass. A fantastic piece of hardware, although a little on the serious end of expensive...maybe I can get one in a couple of years haha, you'll have to teach me how to beg



ohhh f/1.2 glass...I honestly think that bus a bit over kill....I mean what's the dof for that a thickeness of a sheet of paper? I mean a f/1.4 on a 5D2 I'd super shallow...

I honestly don't think I'd ever stop down that far even in low light.. I barely even use 1.4 apertures... I like f/2.0-4.0 for my personal likes


----------

